# Danish: Walk, walking



## samlj

How do you say in Danish?:
I can walk downtown in 25 minutes.


----------



## User1001

samlj said:


> How do you say the following phrase in Danish: Walk/Walking? I will be walking downtown in 25 minutes.



I'm sorry, I don't speak Danish, but here is a good English-Danish/Danish-English dictionary, which might help.


----------



## Whodunit

tspier2 said:


> I will be walking downtown in 25 minutes.


 
I don't think that samlj intended to say that, tspier. I guess it was more like "I can manage to/am able to to walk downtown in 25 minutes."


----------



## samlj

Exactly, Whodunit, that is what I wanted to say. Is it wrong?
The problem is that I have a lot of meanings for "walk", and I don't know which is the right one


----------



## 1234plet

You can say: Jeg kan gå ned i byen om 25 minutter,
Or : I can manage / am able to walk downtown in 25 minutes: Jeg kan gå ned i byen om 25 minutter.


----------



## samlj

OK thanks. But with the verb gå, am I saying that I go walking and no any else way, for example, by bike?
By the way, the first sentence you wrote and the second one are exactly the same.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## andersxman

I don't think that samlj intended to say that, tspier. I guess it was more like "I can manage to/am able to to walk downtown in 25 minutes."

(Downtown= *centrum/bymidte*, the area typically surrounding the shoppingstreet(s)

*Jeg kan gaa (ned) til centrum (/bymidten) paa 25 minutter* (aa= the a with the dot over it, don't have a Danish keyboard here) (= "I takes me 25 minutes to go there" (every time I go)

_"Det tager mig 25 minutter at gaa ned til centrum"_
_"Jeg har 25 minutter til centrum "paa gaaben"" (informal)_
_"Jeg befinder mig/jeg bor 25 minutters gang fra centrum/bymidten"_

.....Are alternatives that spring to mind that express the same thing.

*"Jeg kan gaa (ned) til centrum (/bymidten) om 25 minutter"*
*"Jeg kan vaere klar til at gaa ned til centrum om 25 minutter, hvis det skal vaere.."*

Are expressing basically that "I can be ready to go downtown 25 minutes from now."

I'd say that the first meaning was the one intended by the threadstarter wanted to express.


----------



## User1001

Whodunit said:


> I don't think that samlj intended to say that, tspier. I guess it was more like "I can manage to/am able to to walk downtown in 25 minutes."



Okay, my mistake. However, if I was to hear "I can manage to..." being spoken, I'd assume the person was drunk, because almost all people have the ability to walk, so "managing" it would only be used when you are in a situation when you are minorly paralyzed.


----------



## elroy

I would say "I"ll be able to walk downtown in 25 minutes."


----------



## Whodunit

tspier2 said:


> Okay, my mistake. However, if I was to hear "I can manage to..." being spoken, I'd assume the person was drunk, because almost all people have the ability to walk, so "managing" it would only be used when you are in a situation when you are minorly paralyzed.


 
Perhaps ..., however the sentence was totally understandable to our Danish fellow members, and their translations looks very good to me.


----------



## 1234plet

If you say 'gå' then it's only by feet. If you take your bike it's 'cykle'.


----------



## samlj

In which context can I use the verb "at gå" to be understood as "to walk"? In every case? Because I thought that the verb "at gå" meant "to go". Is there any case in which the verb does not mean "to walk"?
Thanks! And thanks for your patience!


----------



## 1234plet

In every case the verb 'at gå' means 'to walk' IF you use it like:
*I like to walk along the beach.*
*Jeg kan lide at gå langs stranden. *
and
*You are walking in my shoes.*
*Du går i mine sko.*
and
*Do you want to take a walk with me?*
*Vil du gå en tur med mig?*
And other cases like that. 

_But_ it can also mean 'to go'. So yes, it can mean other things than 'to walk'. 
For example: 
*I don't want this case to go any further. *
*Jeg vil ikke have denne sag til at gå videre. *
and
*Go away, please.*
*Gå væk, tak. *

Like that it doesn't mean 'to walk', but 'to go'. You can use it both as 'walk' and 'go'.


----------



## samlj

I guess that I have to use the verb "at gå" carefully. Thank you all for your help!


----------



## 1234plet

But you can't use any other word for 'to walk' than 'at gå', so you have to use it. Or yes, you can - but they are not used very often!

Your welcome!


----------

